# Sonixinema Kaleidoscope Scoring Competition



## Leslie Fuller (Dec 14, 2022)

Yet another competition...!

Sonixinema have just announced a scoring competition based on “Kaleidoscope” running from now to New Year’s Day!

See page linked below for information:

https://sonixinema.com/pages/kaleidoscope


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 14, 2022)

Cool, thanks for sharing. I'll have a go at it during the holidays!


----------

